# Tonight's Menu



## Dutch (Jul 31, 2005)

I received some Salmon Fillets the other day, so guess what's going into the smoker this afternoon??!!! :D They are soaking in brine as we speak! We got home late last night from cooking at a church dinner and after cleaning up we hit the sack-I was just too dang tired to make up the brine. Bless my Bride-when she got up this morning she made up the brine and placed the salmon in it since I'm stuck at work until sometime after 2:00 pm.  (Am I married to an awsome gal or what? Sorry guy's, you can't have her and no- she doesn't have a twin sister :(  )

So tonights menu is:
Maple Glazed Smoked Salmon 
Corn on the Cob 
Tossed green salad
and Dutch Oven Peach Cobbler for dessert

MMMMMMMmmmmmm :!:


----------



## brianj517 (Aug 1, 2005)

Sounds awesome Earl,

Let us know how it turned out!

Cheers,
Brian


----------

